# Sebastian is like the UFC



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

Sebastian is like ultimate fighting, went there today and people just dont care, Ive had more fun at the dentist office and this is sad because I enjoy fishing so much. People pushing other people for spots casting over lines on purpose, using your tackle box as a foot rest casting over your back. I will not be going back at least to the north jetty. There needs to be regs on how many poles one person can use. One guy had 7 lines out. Taking up a good twelve yards, its sad very sad...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It can be bad at times, especially if you don't know the locals. I rarely fish the north jetty, the south is better in my opinion.


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

emanuel said:


> It can be bad at times, especially if you don't know the locals. I rarely fish the north jetty, the south is better in my opinion.


Do you think it is better in overall fishing or just better not dealing with so many people?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Both I'd say. There are alot of very experienced fishermen there and they will sometimes push around people they consider to be novices. If you want to really get a feel for the fishing around Sebastian, go down to the south catwalk and watch the people who are fishing for snook, flounder and snapper off the catwalk. Don't even bother bringing a rod out of the truck, just watch how they fish and ask questions nicely to the friendlier folks. I guarantee you there's some good info to be found.


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

Im all about learning id rather listen to an old man all day and not catch anything than deal with what I did today. My dad always said, if there is an old man with a line in the water, listen and ask for advice because fishing is something you will never be perfect at and everyone has some type of pointer that will make you a better fisherman!


----------



## fmchale840 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Sorry to hear that*

Had the same trouble up in crescent beach last year.. Fishing the bridge and some guys had 7 to 8 pole's.... I said the hell with it and went down on the beach....


----------



## regulator70 (Sep 6, 2008)

sebastian is my favorite spot, but it can hectic at times. people fish there in shifts. if you fish the late morning weekday shift, you will fare much better. the early morning regulars fish 7days and you wont get their spots at the end of the north jetty. the weekday evening shift is hectic, but you can fish it. you just have to sit back and watch how the regulars go about it and follow suit. 10 ppl might be locked in on fish at once and you have to navigate up and under lines. to 1st timers it looks hectic(which it is), but most of the time its no flaring tempers down there. what you deal with on weekends are novice, tourist with rod n reel, experienced fishermen, and food fishermen there all together. the best thing to do is stay away on weekends and holidays. oh and the summers are hectic too. fish early and be done by 11.30. what i do in the summer is fish early before the novice and tourist come, hang around in the shade (parking lot), and go back to fishing in the evening when the novice and tourist leave.


----------



## new2saltwater (Dec 10, 2008)

looking to go to the coco beach peer for my birthday this fri/sat is this a good spot and what is biting out there?


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

might of wanted to make a new thread for it but .. That pier you will mostly get sheepshead , shark , bonnets .. But you can really only fish at the end where a small bar is so casting can be a pain and there are always those people with 4 different rods. you can really only fit about 12 people at the end comfortably . 

another thing is how the pilings are below are chicken wired so you lose alot of fish and get snagged since you have to almost undercast so you do not hit a bar patron


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

new2saltwater said:


> Sebastian is like ultimate fighting, went there today and people just dont care, Ive had more fun at the dentist office and this is sad because I enjoy fishing so much. People pushing other people for spots casting over lines on purpose, using your tackle box as a foot rest casting over your back. I will not be going back at least to the north jetty. There needs to be regs on how many poles one person can use. One guy had 7 lines out. Taking up a good twelve yards, its sad very sad...


Your right especially if the Bite is on!! its complete Savegry Most out of Cocoa/Orlando Locals arent too bad.

However if your going to Fish just dont plan on wandering up and casting your Rod out, on the Ocean side with the strong current it goes on rotation casting then walking your bait as it flows w [the Tide. You will just have to wait your Turn. 

Competition is stiff at Sebastian- its as close to Deadliest catch from land as you can get


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

new2saltwater said:


> Sebastian is like ultimate fighting, went there today and people just dont care, Ive had more fun at the dentist office and this is sad because I enjoy fishing so much. People pushing other people for spots casting over lines on purpose, using your tackle box as a foot rest casting over your back. I will not be going back at least to the north jetty. There needs to be regs on how many poles one person can use. One guy had 7 lines out. Taking up a good twelve yards, its sad very sad...


Must have been the same guy that used to frequent the St. Andrews pier over in Panama City Beach....12 rods out and over 50' of pier taken....glad he's gone now


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

sebastian is fantastic fishing in my opinion and worth the trouble during its peak times.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

nomadfl said:


> Must have been the same guy that used to frequent the St. Andrews pier over in Panama City Beach....12 rods out and over 50' of pier taken....glad he's gone now


i do believe i may have run into him before


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

bcssux said:


> i do believe i may have run into him before


Sounds like this guys is our MOD.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

DVO said:


> Sounds like this guys is our MOD.


 hahaha nah, he's one of the classier anglers out there. even willing to show us less savvy anglers some pointers and spots :redface:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Nope, that's not me but I think I know who you're talking about. Lol


----------

